# My other passion, sewing.



## TVivian (Nov 1, 2013)

I love Halloween because it gives me an excuse to design costumes and sew!... Which I've been able to do very little of since having children. Here are the costumes I made this year! 

My husband and I







Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making

And these are my girls 


Thanks for looking  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 1, 2013)

Those costumes are great! You are talented!


----------



## athallr (Nov 1, 2013)

So much fun! Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Nov 1, 2013)

You all look great!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 1, 2013)

Awesome job love all of them.


----------



## renata (Nov 1, 2013)

The costumes are awesome! You and your family look so lovely


----------



## Saswede (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow!  You have been busy!  Not sure how you find the time to do this, and for soaping ......!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## sweethavenarts (Nov 2, 2013)

I LOVE these! Yours and your husbands costumes are great!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you all for the nice words  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Prysm (Nov 8, 2013)

I love your costumes.   I have done a bit of costume sewing in the past, and so love seeing others creations.   And you make a beautiful Katherine.


----------



## neeners (Nov 8, 2013)

oh wow!!!  you're so talented!!!  the costumes look amazing!


----------



## hlee (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow. Great costumes and so envious of your sewing skills. I never could find the patience for it unfortunately for me.:-(


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 5, 2014)

You guys look so nice! So beautiful!  You are So talented!


----------



## lanafana (Apr 20, 2014)

Between your cakes and sewing I'm beginning to wonder if you're superhuman. Really beautiful...where do you find the time??? (Really?)


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh wow, you are a rare talent indeed! Bravo!!!


----------

